# Energy Plus



## boxcar479 (Jan 18, 2012)

I know we have discussed this in the past, but AGR and Energy Plus is offering a 5000 point sign on bonus which they have been doing since we last discussed this. They offer an introductory rate of 8.9 cents (subject to change) Has anyone made the switch and used these guys? If so are you still paying the 8.9 cent pkh? Or did they bait you in and then raise the rate? Are your points posting properly? I've been locked in with my current provider, paying 9.1 pkh. My contract isn't up until May, but I like the idea of earning points paying for stuff I would normally pay for anyway. Jim and Dave you taught me well. Thanks


----------



## Anderson (Jan 18, 2012)

What is Energy Plus?


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Jan 18, 2012)

Anderson said:


> What is Energy Plus?


A company that uses renewable sources of energy.


----------



## boxcar479 (Jan 18, 2012)

Energry Plus is an electricity provider. You can find them on the AGR website under Retail, Gifts, and Services links. They are offering 5000 AGR points to switch to them, and 2 points for every dollar spent on electricity excluding taxe,fees,and surcharges. just another way to rack up points if they aren't pulling the old bait & switch!


----------



## PRR 60 (Jan 18, 2012)

Long Train Runnin said:


> Anderson said:
> 
> 
> > What is Energy Plus?
> ...


Actually not. Energy Plus is a power marketer who buys power on the open market and sells it to end users. It comes from the same general generation mix as the power company buys.

Under deregulation in some states, power marketers can sell directly to end users. The customer bill (from your regular power company) includes two parts: one is the "energy charge", which is the cost of generation, and the other is the "distribution charge", which is the local utility's charge to get the power to you. The bill comes from the local utility, but if you select a power marketer to supply your energy, that portion of the bill is passed to them.

Be warned that Energy Plus buys a lot of their power from what is known as the "spot market." This can result in considerable volatility in the energy charge portion of the bill. Utilities usually obtain much of their power on longer-term contracts. This provides some price stability. The bottom line is that a power marketer like Energy Plus may or may not save a customer any money compared to buying power from the local utility. Google "Energy Plus" and you'll see some stories of customers who have had bills soar.

There are marketers who specialize in renewable energy. Green Mountain is one. Green Mountain is not available in every state.


----------



## boxcar479 (Jan 18, 2012)

Whew!! PRR 60 I will add you to that list of those I've learned from! I googled Energy Plus as you suggested and there are hours of horror stories there. It appears Continental also had them on their "earn points" list and a few people on flyertalk were duped as well. Not many happy campers to be heard from those that switched. I am glad you suggested googling them, because I thought ,hey, they are partnered with AGR they've got to be legit. Not so fast freddie, you can't always believe what you read! I'm glad i didn't switch. Thanks for making me do my homework


----------



## DivMiler (Jan 19, 2012)

Well, to make a contrary statement, I signed up in September 2011 for Energy Plus and connected with my Continental OnePass account. They offered 7500 miles plus 3 miles per dollar spent on the generation charge (it was 3 dollars because I have a Continental credit card). The miles all posted properly, and (before the end of 2011) I transferred the OnePass miles to Amtrak Guest Rewards.

Perhaps because my household's electricity bills are pretty low (about $40 per month and we use natural gas for cooking, heat, hot water, and dryer) I haven't noticed any especially high generation charges -- and actually the generation charges are lower than they were over the same period a year ago. I'll stay until there is a reason to switch.

As they say, your mileage may vary.


----------



## steve131 (Mar 10, 2012)

Energy Plus is a scam.

They'll bait you with a low rate and then figure you'll never look at the monthly bill.

Just pulled the plug after a year.

They ended up charging .159/kwh vs. the local compnay (JCPL) at .115


----------



## DivMiler (Mar 11, 2012)

I wouldn't say a "scam", but indeed higher-than-average rates. After a few months of getting the Continental miles, I switched to a lower-cost provider (~7 cents/kWh versus 12 cents/kWh).


----------



## gatelouse (Mar 12, 2012)

Google them. 'nuff said.


----------

